# Logitech Harmony 700 wont switch inputs



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello all. I've been all over the Internet to find a solution to my problem with no luck. I've called customer support and been disconnected 4 times! Here's my problem. I have a Panasonic AE4000, uverse, denon receiver, and a Sony bluray. Everything works great except the inputs. "Watch TV" button turns everything on perfectly but can't seem to get the input correct. The same goes for "Watch Movie". I can manually change the input from my Logitech 700 remote but that kinda defeats the purpose of one touch simplicity. Anyone have any answers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My guess is that the "input setting" is happening to early in the start sequence. You can try to rearrange the order of how it turns everything on. Put the input setting last on the list and see if that fixes the problem.
In my livingroom system my Sherwood 972 takes a full 10 seconds to power up before the inputs can be changed so if the signal is sent to early it wont work..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What is the Power On Delay set at for the TV?


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

I set the delay @ 5000ms (the max) on the AE4000 via Logitech menu. Didn't fix the problem. Also, when the configuration doesn't work, the remote has a help button. This "help" button turns off my receiver! This is frustrating.


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Also, I don't know how to set the order of power up. I will say this though, I watched after I pressed "watch tv" and the inputs were changing but stopped once it cycle to computer in. Not sure if this helps any. 

Thanks for helping me BTW.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The AE4000 needs to fully warm up before it will allow you to change inputs. My suggestion is to program one of the buttons on the remotes main screen that you can push after the start sequence has finished.


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

The projector is already warmed up while watching TV. When I press "watch movie", the input won't switch from HDMI 2 to HDMI 1. Or vice versa.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The final step in your turn on sequence leaves you controlling the wrong device maybe? I am not clear from what you have posted where you need to be changing inputs.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Try adding a delay, say 10 sec, then have the remote send the input switch command again. That has solved a similar issue for me. It allows the display (projector, flat screen) enough time to boot up completely before the remote sends the input command the second time. If 10 sec is still not enough, add one or more additional delay steps.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is good advice. Until the HDMI handshake is complete and the connections are resolved, most systems won't free up the micro to take a change.


----------

